
Cory Doctorow: Macropayments - rms
http://www.locusmag.com/Features/2008/09/cory-doctorow-macropayments.html
======
swombat
I enjoy Cory Doctorow for those invaluable gems that he comes up with every
once in a while. This is definitely one of them.

One to think about, and a definite must-read if you're any sort of writer.

------
geirfreysson
I like this quote as well: I don’t want to hold 13-year-olds by the ankles and
shake them until their allowance falls out of their pockets, but I do want to
be sure that when their parents are thinking about a gift for them, the first
thing that springs to mind is my latest $20-$25 hardcover.

